# Night Time Perch?



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

I know most people fish perch during the day but has anyone tried night perching? 

I got up to the lake late last Friday and the thought of trying crossed my mind. Wasn’t sure if the perch do not feed at night. 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Perch can't see at night they only feed in the daylight hours. I have fished for perch in the evening and when the sun goes down so goes the bite.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm often the first boat on the lake and don't get a perch until daybreak. So there are both scenarios for you.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Perch seem to be sight feeders. In my experience, they do not hit late evening or early morning.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

for what it is worth...back in the mid 60's my dad and I would night fish for perch. hang a lantern off the side, dip some minnows and get a mess of perch n the old coke cooler. usually 30 to 50 I know because the next morning I had to clean them all. no big ones as I recall.
that was off the Conneaut break walls. 14' boat with a 5hp motor so we were not for out.
EB


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Perch have very poor eyesight is the main reason they don't eat at night.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Cloud9 said:


> I know most people fish perch during the day but has anyone tried night perching?
> 
> I got up to the lake late last Friday and the thought of trying crossed my mind. Wasn’t sure if the perch do not feed at night.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


i fished for perch one day at 3 pm,clouds cover the sky and it was dark,the perch stop biting.
next week i went fishing for perch 4 pm i was desapointed to go that late,ges what
i started fishing had good bite 5 pm was dark and the perch was biting good till 7 pm.
fishing is ges work,you have to be there and you experience defrent thinks all time.


----------



## Seafox23 (Oct 8, 2014)

Does anyone know or tried a submersible light at dark for perch or if it is even legal


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

EB1221 said:


> for what it is worth...back in the mid 60's my dad and I would night fish for perch. hang a lantern off the side, dip some minnows and get a mess of perch n the old coke cooler. usually 30 to 50 I know because the next morning I had to clean them all. no big ones as I recall.
> that was off the Conneaut break walls. 14' boat with a 5hp motor so we were not for out.
> EB


My brother told the same story. I still have the bracket dad made for the boat. Also said they mostly used worms. I can remember fishing Oberlin reservoir at night with my 2 brothers & catching perch on Velveeta cheese.


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I value the input and feedback everyone has provided!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

When I was a young boy (early 1970's) my neighbor would take me perch fishing at night off the East Wall at Conneaut. Drop a line straight over. It seemed like a long walk from where you parked to get to the wall. I am told you can no longer walk to it but not sure if its true.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,, ("early 70's")
Ya, UNCLEMIKE,,,, YOU WOKE ME UP!!!
sounds like we fished the same spot, at the same time,,,,, 
what a paradise those spots were, back then.
& I even remember NIGHT DIP'N FOR SMELT off of those walls, & catch'n some perch!
Now that's a flashback!!! ;>)

& yes,,,, you can no longer walk to the 'East Hole in the wall' at Conny.
'Deals' like that REALLY need to change,,,, 
*WE NEED MORE ACCESS TO THOSE OLD SHORELINE FISHING SPOTS! Not Less.*


FYI guys,,,, 
I went searching around, at Conn & Bula, looking for signs of steel, & I ended up behind the Bula Hospital. That $$$$$$ 'Nature Trail' parking lot was PACKED FULL,, & Those dangerous shoreline ROCKS were packed full of fishermen,,,,, *so I went across the street into the old Brockway parking lot & IT WAS POSTED!!!??? 'NO TRESPASSING'.* 
There goes ANOTHER one of my favorite steel & catfish (CONCRETE) bank fishing spots! :<(

*WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED,,,, TO ANOTHER ONE OF OUR FAVORITE WHEELCHAIR ACCESSIBLE FISHING SPOTS!?

WHAT CAN 'WE' DO,,,, TO GET MORE SHORE-FISHING ACCESS?

(WE NEED MORE wheelchair Access to SHORE FISHING SPOTS,, MOST of my old friends are NOW HANDICAPPED!!! & I can barely get them into & OUT of my BOAT!,,, specially when we are dealing with those DAMN TOO-HIGH-WOBBLE-DOCKS!! :<(*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya,Ya, Yaaaaa,,,, I flew off-the-handle AGAIN!
Seems like I'M THE ONLY ONE BITCH'N ABOUT THIS STUFF!!!?


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Perch have very poor eyesight is the main reason they don't eat at night.


I don't know K, I never pulled up a perch with a pair of glasses on!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

May years ago, me and a friend rode down one night to the e55th pier. There were 10 people fishing bottom with worms catching perch. We had no worms but we were able to net some minnows buy the power plant. Went back and it was one rod action. Best night perch action I ever had.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was just reading through my old in-fisherman mags and ran across an article "The perch walleye connection". A good read and very timely with all the perch conversations.
In the article it stated a perch's first year is spent floating around in the top of the water column eating the tiny stuff (maybe why there are so many small eyes up top?...). It stated that as their second year comes around they loose their attraction with sunlight and head toward the bottom for the rest of their lives. They are sight feeders and need a bit of light to be effective. Sounds like that would be why unless you are fishing with a light, day fishing is generally more productive.


----------

